# Sang Hwal Mu Do



## cbursk (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello, 
Has anyone heard the term "Sang Hwal Mu Do"?  
I have heard that this means, Lifestyle Martial Art" in Korean?

Does anyone have any good links for more info on this?
Anyone know how to properly pronounce it in english?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## rmclain (Jun 14, 2006)

http://www.chayonryu.com


R. McLain


----------



## cbursk (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the link Robert,

Is it pronounced song wall moo doe?


----------



## rmclain (Jun 15, 2006)

cbursk said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link Robert,
> 
> Is it pronounced song wall moo doe?


 
Close.  Just add a quick "H" before the "wall" part.  The "H" sound quickly slurs into the "wall" part.

R. McLain


----------

